# Two Network Cards - Internet Sharing



## number34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's my current setup:
A server running Windows Server 2008 Standard Edition with two network adapters, 10 office computers, 1 switch. I have our T1 line with a static IP coming into 1 network card on the server, and then I have the other network card plugged into the switch as are all 10 workstations. There is no active directory or domain setup as I dont really need any of that. It's a pretty simple setup everyone is just on the workgroup workgroup. haha

I've configured DHCP on the server for the second network card, and it does issue out IP addresses and all the workstations can browse the shared folders I have setup on the server, but they can not browse the Internet. The server can, I'm jus tnot sure exactly how I have to it up? Do I have to setup a DNS role? or a Routing and Remote Management role?

Server network adapter 1 (where x is are real numbers):
IP: 74.x.x.14
Submnet: 255.255.248
Gateway: 74.x.x.13
DNS 1: 64.x.x.17
DNS 2: 64.x.x.18

Server Network Adapter 2:
IP: 192.168.16.2 (i set this in there as static)
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: blank
DNS 1: 64.x.x.17
DNS 2: 64.x.x.18

I setup the DHCP server to give IPs ranging from: 192.168.16.10-192.168.16.254, and that works fine..

But I still cant browse the internet on any computer besides the server. Any detailed help would be greatly appreciated as this is a bit urgent


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

you can create a bridge between the two cards or you can create an ICS (internet Connection Sharing) between them
Here is the link http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc770507.aspx


----------

